# Grits & spaghetti squash



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

i was in the supermarket yesterday prowling the world foods section & they were selling corn grits.they were only 75 of our british pennies for a large bag so i bought some but haven't got a clue what to use them for.
seen quite a few posts on dc mentioning grits,so what can i do with them.for instance can i use them as a coating for frying etc?
also bought a spaghetti squash.never cooked one before.i know you whack 'em in the oven then scoop out the innards but what then? sounds a bit boring so any ideas?


----------



## Zagut (Jul 15, 2012)

Cook the grits as the package says.
You can add lots of things like cheeses & spices.
But all I think they need is a little butter,salt,and pepper.
In my view simple is better.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

Zagut said:


> Cook the grits as the package says.
> You can add lots of things like cheeses & spices.
> But all I think they need is a little butter,salt,and pepper.
> In my view simple is better.


thanks Z but no instructions on the pack.i know,surprised me too!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 15, 2012)

Use the spaghetti squash just like regular spaghetti, with marinara sauce, Alfredo sauce, parm, etc.  It's pretty neutral in flavor.

I have no idea about the grits....one of Paula Deen's recipes might help?


----------



## Zagut (Jul 15, 2012)

I haven't cooked grits for a long time but they are simply boiled.
If they're instant they cook quicker.
I'd say cook them until they are the texture you like.
Guess you'll have to be testing them often as you go along. 
Think of it as on excuse to adjust the seasoning. 
And be prepared to add water if they start to become too thick.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 15, 2012)

Here at Casa de Hoot, we fix grits using about a 4 -1 ratio of water to grits. 
Bring the water to a boil, we generally add a spoonful of salt, then add the grits. Stir them around good. Reduce the heat and cook about 30 minutes or so, making sure to stir them from time to time because they can scorch. Scorched grits are terrible. Remove the grits from the heat and stir in 2-3 spoonfuls of butter. Salt and pepper to taste. There ya go....Southern style grits.


----------



## kezlehan (Jul 15, 2012)

Harry I'm intrigued with spaghetti squash, where in the UK did you find it? I've had no luck in any supermarkets near me.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Here at Casa de Hoot, we fix grits using about a 4 -1 ratio of water to grits.
> Bring the water to a boil, we generally add a spoonful of salt, then add the grits. Stir them around good. Reduce the heat and cook about 30 minutes or so, making sure to stir them from time to time because they can scorch. Scorched grits are terrible. Remove the grits from the heat and stir in 2-3 spoonfuls of butter. Salt and pepper to taste. There ya go....Southern style grits.


thanks mate,you the man hoot!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 15, 2012)

If in doubt put them down on your driveway.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Harry I'm intrigued with spaghetti squash, where in the UK did you find it? I've had no luck in any supermarkets near me.


evening k.tesco,seasonal squashes £1.50 each for one about the size of a honeydew melon.grown in greece according to the sticker.they also had lots of other squashes,one was like a small pumpkin but with segments that were more raised & mottled green,cream & orange...very pretty!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> If in doubt put them down on your driveway.


it's a thought gq,it is july after all,all we need now is bl**dy snow


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 15, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Harry I'm intrigued with spaghetti squash, where in the UK did you find it? I've had no luck in any supermarkets near me.


Hey--kezlehan--nice to see you back! Hope all is well.


----------



## blissful (Jul 15, 2012)

Harry, The squash, for me, they are SO HARD TO CUT, so I just stab them a few times if I can get the knife in and then bake them until they are tender.
Cut them in half, carefully scoop out the area where the seeds are. Then you'll see the spaghetti start to get scooped out, all the way to the skin.

We like it with a little butter and S&P, nice flavor and good texture, not mushy. Hope you find something good to do with it.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 15, 2012)

I enjoy spaghetti squash with butter, s&p & parmesan cheese. Sometimes I prepare it like "Straw & Hay" using half spaghetti & half spaghetti squash, w/ cooked ham, peas & mushrooms.

I nuke the squash, & rake the strands w/ the tines of a fork to make the "spaghetti." 

*Double Spaghetti Squash*
Double-Spaghetti Squash recipe from eatbetteramerica


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 15, 2012)

I've used spaghetti squash before, as a healthful (?) substitute for pasta, and they worked well. I forgot why it never became popular with me.

Grits? I kind of know what they are... but... Did you google it? I have no idea what to do with grits, but it's a very unappealing name.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 15, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> *I've used spaghetti squash before, as a healthful (?) substitute for pasta, and they worked well. I forgot why it never became popular with me.*
> 
> Grits? I kind of know what they are... but... Did you google it? I have no idea what to do with grits, but it's a very unappealing name.


 
One might expect it to taste like pasta or be a pasta sub from it's name and spaghetti-like strands, but it tastes like a vegetable.

You can throw some chili on top
make spaghetti squash fritters/pancakes w/ cheese added to the mix
make a casserole with the cooked squash strands, bacon, egg & gruyere
Toss it w/ fresh diced tomatoes, garlic, herbs and mozzarella and/or fresh Parmesan cheese

I've also seen it served with a cooked egg on top.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 15, 2012)

Cerise said:


> One might expect it to taste like pasta or be a pasta sub from it's name and spaghetti-like strands, but it tastes like a vegetable. I've also seen it served with a cooked egg on top.


Ir reminded me a lot of spaghetti, in a very flattering way. I think it could be a good alternative to pasta, although I don't know the relative nutritional comparison.

Maybe somebody can comment on the nutritional differences between pasta and spaghetti squash...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a fan of cheese grits myself. Follow Hoot's instructions, but in addition to the butter and seasoning, add a handful of grated cheddar, a little garlic powder, and a few shakes of hot sauce. Now you have a tasty side dish you can serve with dinner (I like it with grilled shrimp skewers).


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 16, 2012)

Grits: Submerge in water, and then add an inch. Simmer until they are soft, and then cook until most of the liquid is off the surface. The should be like creamy polenta(it's the same thing basically), finish with butter, milk, and some cheese for best results.

grits, treated like the cor meal that they are, are very versatile. if you can handle polenta, you can handle grits. 

For spaghetti squash: Simply split lengthwise, hull the seeds, put butter, brown sugar, some cardamon, salt and pepper in the cavity, tent with foil and bake for 30min.

Drain any excess liquid, and scrape out the squash, you will quickly see why it is called spaghetti squash.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks all,big help! think i'll try the squash nice & simple first time to get a handle on the flavour,if i like it i'm thinking rosti with maybe a bit of crabmeat,chilli & parsley mixed in,kind of spaghetti squash crab cake?
one last question about the grits....has anyone let it solidify,sliced it & griddled it like polenta?


----------



## kezlehan (Jul 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> evening k.tesco,seasonal squashes £1.50 each for one about the size of a honeydew melon.grown in greece according to the sticker.they also had lots of other squashes,one was like a small pumpkin but with segments that were more raised & mottled green,cream & orange...very pretty!!



Thanks I'll have a look next time I go to Tesco!



CWS4322 said:


> Hey--kezlehan--nice to see you back! Hope all is well.



Ah thank you  I have been naughty lately and not participated in the forums. Have been stalking them though if that counts? :P I hope all is well with you too!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> one last question about the grits....has anyone let it solidify,sliced it & griddled it like polenta?



I 'spect you could, but not having ever tried it, you might want to reduce the amount of water just a tick. I have had grits that were so thick you could stick your fork in it and pick the whole bowlful in one fell swoop.
Grits that thick would likely fare better on the griddle, or the grill for that matter.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 16, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I 'spect you could, but not having ever tried it, you might want to reduce the amount of water just a tick. I have had grits that were so thick you could stick your fork in it and pick the whole bowlful in one fell swoop.
> Grits that thick would likely fare better on the griddle, or the grill for that matter.


.....or as a door stop by the sounds of it.....reminiscent of the mashed 'taters the cooks used to throw at us at school!!
i use me griddle a lot(apartments not being conducive to barbecueing!) but i think i'll try the reduced water method after i've got the hang of cooking them "normal".
once again,thanks hoot me old mucker


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> one last question about the grits....has anyone let it solidify,sliced it & griddled it like polenta?


Haven't tried it myself, but in theory it should work. The only difference between grits and polenta is that polenta is made from yellow corn, whereas grits is made from white hominy.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 16, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Thanks I'll have a look next time I go to Tesco!
> just took a toot at your profile k,seems like we have more in common than just squashes...same birthday(true,mine was 40 years before your's!!),motoGP(watch it on the tv these days) & strongbow...plus other assorted ciders & beverages!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 16, 2012)

*'Fried" or grilled (if you prefer) grits made from leftovers is fairly common place around me......... 

Never tried the "Instant" grits 'cause I don't eat wall paper paste, school glue etc.

Hominy grits work well.. as does stone ground grits for this purpose....

Stone ground (AKA Corn Grits) can be either yellow or white..depending on the corn used. HTH*


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Haven't tried it myself, but in theory it should work. The only difference between grits and polenta is that polenta is made from yellow corn, whereas grits is made from white hominy.


cheers steve.guess there's only one way to find out............


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> *'Fried" or grilled (if you prefer) grits made from leftovers is fairly common place around me.........
> 
> Never tried the "Instant" grits 'cause I don't eat wall paper paste, school glue etc.
> 
> ...


ah hah! that explains it.was a bit bothered when steve used the term white hominy.the grits i bought are the consistency of very coarse cornmeal & the same colour as corn.so these sound like stone ground & should be ok?
cheers u/bob


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 16, 2012)

*Cook...cool a bit...spread on a plate to desired thickness..refrigerate. ~ Slice and grill/fry ~~ If what you have (the package should tell you) is Stone ground then make sure to cook them done....45 minutes or so.  ~If what you have is Hominy grits then 15 minutes or less.. should be good. ~~  If you have "instant" grits...Good luck to ya!!*


----------



## kezlehan (Jul 16, 2012)

> just took a toot at your profile k,seems like we have more in common than just squashes...same birthday(true,mine was 40 years before your's!!),motoGP(watch it on the tv these days) & strongbow...plus other assorted ciders & beverages!!



Wow spooky! You have good taste haha!
I'm a huge Rossi fan, he did pretty decent yesterday to say the Ducati isn't up to scratch!
As for the cider, it is my beverage of choice that's for sure!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> ah hah! that explains it.was a bit bothered when steve used the term white hominy.the grits i bought are the consistency of very coarse cornmeal & the same colour as corn.so these sound like stone ground & should be ok?


I should explain. I live in the northern US. Grits are more of a southern food.

The only kind I see around here are white hominy grits (and the aforementioned quick or instant grits, which are kind of nasty). In the north, if it's yellow, it's usually labeled polenta or stone ground cornmeal. I suspect it's may be the same as Uncle Bob's stone ground grits, though.

I used to work in the south, and grits is one of those dishes I learned to love. I still eat them when I have the time to make them.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 16, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> *Cook...cool a bit...spread on a plate to desired thickness..refrigerate. ~ Slice and grill/fry ~~ If what you have (the package should tell you) is Stone ground then make sure to cook them done....45 minutes or so.  ~If what you have is Hominy grits then 15 minutes or less.. should be good. ~~  If you have "instant" grits...Good luck to ya!!*


i reckon they are stone ground grits from the way you describe them u/bob.i'll check them after 15 & if they ain't done i'll just keep going 'til they are!!
don't use instant anything..apart from instant mashed potato,dissolve some of the powder in the water i soak live mussels in overnight.plumps them up a treat!



Steve Kroll said:


> I should explain. I live in the northern US. Grits are more of a southern food.
> 
> The only kind I see around here are white hominy grits (and the aforementioned quick or instant grits, which are kind of nasty). In the north, if it's yellow, it's usually labeled polenta or stone ground cornmeal. I suspect it's may be the same as Uncle Bob's stone ground grits, though.
> 
> I used to work in the south, and grits is one of those dishes I learned to love. I still eat them when I have the time to make them.


looks like we've nailed it steve.thanks for your help chaps.true grit....oy,i know i know i'll get me coat..........!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2012)

I love grits but never cottoned to spaghetti squash--grew it one year--it was okay. I love other kinds of squash. I think it is a texture thing for me (or, it is because I'm not a big fan of spaghetti, so couldn't be bothered to make spaghetti squash as a substitute for spaghetti pasta).


----------



## Zagut (Jul 16, 2012)

Harry,
Look at grits as an alternative to potatos or rice.  
You can do just about anything your heart desires with them once you get the basic cooking of them done. 
I don't live very far below the Mason Dixon line so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 17, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I love grits but never cottoned to spaghetti squash--grew it one year--it was okay. I love other kinds of squash. I think it is a texture thing for me (or, it is because I'm not a big fan of spaghetti, so couldn't be bothered to make spaghetti squash as a substitute for spaghetti pasta).


going to cook the squash tomorrow cw,so fingers crossed....!!



Zagut said:


> Harry,
> Look at grits as an alternative to potatos or rice.
> You can do just about anything your heart desires with them once you get the basic cooking of them done.
> I don't live very far below the Mason Dixon line so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


cheers Z,grain of salt? no pun intended of course!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 17, 2012)

Your multicolored squash that you talked about earlier sounds like a sweet dumpling--one of my favorites, very sweet and flavorful.  Grab one the next time you encounter them.  I like them halved and baked, with a spoonful of maple syrup and butter in the cavity.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 17, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> Your multicolored squash that you talked about earlier sounds like a sweet dumpling--one of my favorites, very sweet and flavorful.  Grab one the next time you encounter them.  I like them halved and baked, with a spoonful of maple syrup and butter in the cavity.


ah hah! thanks for the heads up s/grass,trouble with the supermarkets over here is that they seem to stock some good/unusual stuff as a "one off",sell out & then not restock 'cos they think no one will buy them!!
i'll keep me eyes peeled next time i'm in tesco & give 'em a go.....if they've still got them in that is!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> In the north, if it's yellow, it's usually labeled polenta or stone ground cornmeal. I suspect it's may be the same as Uncle Bob's stone ground grits, though.


So I saw this at the store tonight. I guess that answers the question.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> So I saw this at the store tonight. I guess that answers the question.



Heh.  Leave it to Bob's Red Mill!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 20, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> So I saw this at the store tonight. I guess that answers the question.





Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  Leave it to Bob's Red Mill!


certainly covers all corners...and leaves no stone unturned!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 21, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> certainly covers all corners...and leaves no stone unturned!!



But, all those turning stones, grind some good grits! It's a WIN WIN!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 22, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> But, all those turning stones, grind some good grits! It's a WIN WIN!


that was a bit corny tatt.....oh no,i fear a buckytom moment is upon us....run tatt,storm's a comin'!!


----------

